# Honest Kitchen



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Nickel had HK when I first switched him from kibbles to raw. He liked it.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Swizzle has this sometimes when we go on vacation. It looks and smells horrible but Swizzle loves it and it seems to have quality ingredients. Good for raw on the go.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i offer my dogs some of the HK preference (what you need to add meat to) and they all love it, including Mr. Pickypants Seelie. 
I split a daily portion for a 40-50# dog among all 5 of my guys because i think it's too much. it's more for a bit of nutrients and as a treat.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

My girl loves this food! Legally human grade too?! She eats thrive but thinking of splurging on one with higher protein.. She really liked keen lol, but I wanted one that was higher protein and not a wallet breaker lol. May try zeal next.. Its way expensive tho.. I should probably add raw to "beef" up the protein. Want to try Love for my toy it's the only one that may toy isn't allergic to.. And it's new. It doesn't stink it really doesn't have a strong odor but boy does my grip drool for it. She doesn't even care if I rehydrate it lol. I used to but as long as I swirl some water around it like its soup she ll slurp it right up!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk: how big is your mini and if you were to solely feed the complete version, like Thrive, how much would you feed daily? Curious.


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Yep, mine are on the preference 3times a week. I add fish, or sardines, they allso get the Agana wild prairie,wellness core, and Merrick grain free,they love there food.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

liljaker said:


> Ladyscarletthawk: how big is your mini and if you were to solely feed the complete version, like Thrive, how much would you feed daily? Curious.


Fergie is about 12.5 lbs.. 13 if she has a nice "coating" on her lol, can't feel hip or spine.. She is 13 3/4" and of moderate substance. She is a higher energy dog but I'm not a higher energy owner, so she has modified herself to my lifestyle on her own. I use a 1/4c as her food scoop and give her a heaping 1/4c twice a day of Thrive. A level 1/4c if I want her to lose a little weight. I think a total of 3/4c may be too much for her if she isn't doing a lot of exercise. I give her less if I give her chicken wings... I tend to feed her the HK first then the chicken wing at night.. In the morn she gets the heaping scoop of HK. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks, quantity is always difficult.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmmmm, although Sunny is structurally larger, I think the 3/4 C. they recommended is waaaaaaaaaaaaay too much. I say 4 oz food per day for him, so I guess I need to figure ounces. Then, is it the dry weight you "weigh" and then hydrated since it doubles up.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Measurements are done dry . 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

